# Ferry between Pattaya and Hua Hin



## Ricky West

Read on the globaltravelmate that since a few days a new ferry service started between Pattaya and Hua Hin. This way you can cross the Gulf of Thailand without going to Bangkok. Time of travel is 3 hours and 15 minutes. Costs would be 1200 baht until the end of the year.


----------



## wildfk

how recent was this?

This service has been mooted several times over the years- but the boat has never left.
I for one think it should be a car ferry.


----------



## Ricky West

The ferry actually is sailing. They started operations on the 19th of November. It's not a car ferry, but a catamaran. A car ferry would be very slow and then it would be just as easy to just go and drive.

High speed ferry between Hua Hin and Pattaya


----------



## wildfk

Ricky West said:


> The ferry actually is sailing. They started operations on the 19th of November. It's not a car ferry, but a catamaran. A car ferry would be very slow and then it would be just as easy to just go and drive.
> 
> High speed ferry between Hua Hin and Pattaya


You clearly have never taken the Tasman car ferry or crossed the Manche!


----------



## Ricky West

wildfk said:


> You clearly have never taken the Tasman car ferry or crossed the Manche!


You are completely right, I never took the Tasman car ferry or crossed the Manche. But I understand what you mean. I did take the car ferry to Guernsey once and that was also a catamaran. That kind of ferry would not be a bad idea, but I guess they don't expect many people to be interested in crossing the Gulf of Thailand with their car.


----------



## wildfk

wildfk said:


> You clearly have never taken the Tasman car ferry or crossed the Manche!




There are a lot of reasons for a ferry not to succeed but I can't see speed being one of them.

THe drive from Pattaya to Hua Hin is about 4 to 5 hours - now that the new bridge is open.

I think most "foot" passengers will go for the ""experience" - more than anything else.

But the idea of putting one's car onto a ferry in Pattaya or Bkk and disembarking in Hua Hin, Samui, or Even Malaysia seems a great idea.


----------



## wildfk

Ricky West said:


> You are completely right, I never took the Tasman car ferry or crossed the Manche. But I understand what you mean. I did take the car ferry to Guernsey once and that was also a catamaran. That kind of ferry would not be a bad idea, but I guess they don't expect many people to be interested in crossing the Gulf of Thailand with their car.


I suspect this is a pilot scheme - I hope it works - it cuts down the journey time between the two towns, and one suspects it may also be used by people travelling on who want to avoid Bkk.


----------

